# Re-live the dream...



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Marconi Atalanta for sale on Ebay, listed at £170 with a few days to go. This one is actually badged as a Marconi General Purpose Marine Receiver NS702.

It's a bit rough but does have the plastic cover for the tuning knob, I seem to remember they used to crack and fall off or be removed and go missing, and also the tuning gang cover - sometimes pressed into service as an ashtray apparently.

It has a box at the rear into which the two multiway cables and the aerial cable go, never seen that before.

I have an Atalanta in the Garage which didn't work last time I switched it on, must have a fiddle, I've a soft spot for the old Atalanta...


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooooops - forgot the link...









MARCONI NS 702 ( Atalanta ) marine receiver valve tube set military | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARCONI NS 702 ( Atalanta ) marine receiver valve tube set military at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

johnvvc said:


> Ooooops - forgot the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we had two at southampton tech and sailed with one on my last ship, excellent gear. Very heavy compared with my old Electra receiver but of course it was effectively an Electra and Mercury in one cabinet and rather more modern


----------

